# volkswagen CC speaker size



## sqml (Mar 16, 2007)

Do you guys know the size for the front door speakers on 2010 VW CC? thanks


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

well since Dyn does their high end setup, I believe it's an 8" woofer and tweet in the front


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

CC's are sexy... Post up some car porn!!! :laugh:


----------



## sqml (Mar 16, 2007)

not until i put on the BBS wheels and lower it


----------



## sqml (Mar 16, 2007)

What 8" mid and tweeters do you guys suggest? I will be running it active and try to stay below 5 bills


----------



## DynamicAudioLodi (Jul 13, 2009)

Morel Elate 9 3 ways


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

good luck with the build. be sure to post pics of the build. im a vw master tech and cc's are sexy. i can prob get you the info you need.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

hope this helps. not what you requested but close.

Front Bass and Treble Speaker 
NoteRemoval and installation of left or right side speakers is identical. 
Removing 
Before starting repair work, perform the following: 
– Switch off ignition, switch off all electrical consumers and remove ignition key. 
In order to be able to replace a speaker, first door trim must be removed, front driver's side trim

→ Body Interior; Rep. Gr.70; Removal and Installation or front passenger's side trim 

→ Body Interior; Rep. Gr.70; Removal and Installation. 

– Release locking mechanism of harness connector -A- and disconnect it. 

– Using a suitable drill, drill out rivets -arrows- and remove loudspeaker. 
Notet To prevent corrosion, ensure that all metal particles from drilling are removed from inside the door. 
t If paint on door frame is damaged during drilling, touch-up immediately. 
Installing 
– When installing, secure new speaker with special pop rivets (note replacement part number!) 
Further installation is in reverse sequence to removal.


----------



## zanodave (Nov 9, 2009)

what size of speakers, if you don't have the dyna (prem)
system ? does anyone have any helpful info on removing front door panels?


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

give me some time. i'll get back to you


----------



## zanodave (Nov 9, 2009)

we finally removed door panel we are trying to decide between 
(HAT) clarus in 6.5 inches or the 7 inches


----------



## SQ Man (Nov 27, 2008)

They take 6½" drive units, as my friend has the Focal Beryllium No.6 kit installed in the front of his Passat CC.


----------



## zanodave (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks ordering in the mourning.


----------



## kp89gt (Dec 11, 2009)

I've got the Dynaudio system in my CC. The big woofer looks like a 6.5" and there is a 3 1/2" or 4" mid, with a tweeter up high in the A pillar.

The Dynaudio system isn't bad, but it needs a subwoofer.


----------



## zanodave (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Just saw this, it's a 7, 4, and tweeter. Tweeter is usually a small framed 3/4" but most 1-inchers will fit. I think almsot any 4/7 combos will fit in there as well.


----------



## coral3103 (May 2, 2010)

zanodave said:


> we finally removed door panel we are trying to decide between
> (HAT) clarus in 6.5 inches or the 7 inches


hI,

COULD YOU SHARE HOW EXACTLY DID YOU REMOVE THE DOORS, CAUSE I AM TRYING TO DO THE SAME.

I appreciate your help


----------



## pac1085 (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about the rear door speaker sizes? Also, does the non-Dynaudio system still have the 7 and 4 in the front?


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 15, 2012)

BUMP

I need to replace the speakers on a non dynaudio Premium VIII 2012 CC. No door panels have been removed as yet, Does anyone know What size are they ?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

7and tweeter.


----------



## VW_CC_VR6 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a the dynaudio premium system in my 2010 VW CC VR6 4motion. I want to improve the sound (a bit shrill, must turn bass way down as well).

What has your experience been in upgrading speakers? Are there crossover or amp concerns?

Can/should the amp be replaced as well?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If you have the Dyn system you must replace everything since the DSP is built into the amp.


----------

